# Poljot Chronograph



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's my Poljot Chronograph. Not sure if it's a classic or not so I didn't post it in the thread below. I bought it from Russia about 4 years ago, seems to keep very good time when I wear it, which is very very rarely these days. Not sure why I don't wear much as it's a good looking watch. There is a sort of brushed part to the bezel which contrasts nicely with the polished case. Apparently it's one of Poljots limited editions and has No 334/500 engraved on the case side. The black leather strap is the best I've ever seen on a Russian watch and very comfortable to wear. Diameter is 40mm including the crown and 37mm without, lug width is 18mm. The back is snap on not screw on and has no markings of any kind other than the number 262288. No idea what this means at all. The movement is the standard p3133 presumably.

I made the box it's resting on the CNC milling machine we have at work out of some sort of hard wood (Mahogany possibly) we had lying about.

So there you go that's my Poljot chronograph. I had another one but Mr Crowley now has that. I like the watches a lot but have little use for a chronograph function so I doubt that I'll get another (much prefer my monotonous procession of black faced divers watches







).

Many thanks for reading

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

Really nice box......perhaps a bit of green beize in the bottom?

Are you taking orders?

Regards

Roger


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Nice looking watch







Did you get the Seiko i sent on friday? It might not have reached you yet.

Cheers, James.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roger

Sorry no orders as they are complete sods to make!! Despite the fact that the milling machine is computer controlled we don't actually have a computer set up for it so it was all done by hand and eye ......... nightmare!! The green baize is a good idea though, I just need to find some.

Gspotter

Thanks for the Seiko but it hasn't arrived yet. If you sent it on Friday it may well arrive tomorrow. I'll let you know when it does and post a picture on the forum. Many thanks.

I'll try and take a better picture of the box when I've a moment.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul.

Oh rats......never mind, you could make a minor killing with that product..with some brass fittings, would look superb.

BTW my daughter gets the green beize at the local embroidery shop, its quite cheap....I stick it down with that white PVA glue, works fine and holds well.

If you reconsider, let me know.

Roger


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roger

That's a couple of people who've said I could sell loads of these boxes. I have made three, but one of them is more of a conventional trinkets box (but it currently holds 2 watches







). The other is in the same style as the one I pictured it just isn't made from the same decent wood (the graining on the one I pictured is excellent).

The trouble is that due to the lack of decent wood and the fact that the boxes have to be made by hand they all end up a bit different and mistakes are easily made. I'll post some more pictures of them and see what the reaction is. If there's some interest I'll try and make a few more but don't hold your breath, I make them in my lunch hour when I'm not in the mood to put my feet up!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Well done. I admire you skill, but do what you want to. No pressure.

Now to the watch, how many jewels does it claim? 23 or 25? Could be an ETA or a Poljot 3133, depends on how many jewels, I guess.

I've seen some Vostok chronos recently with p3133 movements and the usual "picture" dials.

Vostok should move away from the "novelty" dials and make some "sensible" ones. s***, Vostok make good watches. Why stick with the outdated Ex Sov U style?

We should let them know that they don't have to rely on the former USSR kick, for western tastes.

Vostok, make the watches you make, just change the dials, please.

Will Vostok listen? Who knows?

Nice boxes Paul.

Stan.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a pic of my only Poljot chrono. It really caught my eye first time I saw it. I like the cyrillic script. Yours is quite nice Paul. Very militay like. Several times I've thought about buying the Omega Dynamic chrono knock off, but have refrained so far.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sargon, that is gorgeous! More pics please! Whats the crown at 10 for? Rotating Bezel?

btw whats the new avatar?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sargon.

The minute sub-dial layout is almost idential to the Yuri Gagarin limited edition which they produced a while back.

Do you have any idea why they have divided the 30 minutes into 12 segments which, at 2.5 minutes per segment, makes it very awkward to read accurately.

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Pg yes the extra crown rotates the inner bezel :


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll have to look for more pics on my hard drive. This is the Yuri Gagarin limited edition. I don't have a clue as to why the minute subdial is divided as it is.

My new avatar is Domo-Kun (Mr. Thank You). He is a mascot of a Japanese TV station. He pops up all over the net in weird places if you surf as much as I do. I just think he's funny. Here are some mini movies of his.

http://www.doebbe.com/domo-kun/index.html


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sargon, are the hands on your orange as they appear in the picture or red as in Roy's in real life? I hope they are Orange!

As for the downloads I'm still on 56K so a bit of a drag to look at them, however he looks like fun in a Japanese sort of way.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I think it's more of a red color. It really depends on the light. Here's another pic that looks a little redder.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

And the back.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Heres mine. Not taken under the best of conditions in artificial light, could not resist having a go!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Mike, nice watch.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thought you only sold nice watches


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Thought you only sold nice watches


I forgot


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I really like that watch Mike, which one is it????


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Garry,

It's a Aviators Chrono' the same as on Roy's site but in black P.V.D. I think both types of Aviator are avalable like this. Roy ordered it for me and took a couple of weeks to come, but well worth the wait.

MIKE..

P.S It comes on a leather strap originaly.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Mike,

Didn't know that was available in pvd - I really like that. Another possible purchase may be pending - How much Roy...........??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Same as the steel, Â£140.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I like, I like!

Bugger, i'm supposed to be slowing down my spending sprees


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

Hi Mike,

That PVD Poljot Aviator Chrono is great! How is the PVD holding up? Does it scratch easily?

regards,

Gordon.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gordon,

Welcome aboard


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes welcome Gordon,


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

Excuse my manners everyone  been lurking on this forum for quite sometime and didn't realise that was my first post!

This forum, like TZ-UK is really great and I've enjoyed and learned alot.

Never been interested in manual winds or chronographs until I got the PRS-5 from Eddie. I'm afraid the bug has bit!







Got quite a few chronos on my wish list but seeing that black poljot aviator just knocked everything down one place!

All the best!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Gordon,

Welcome to the forum, Yes the Poljot is a great looking watch and seems to keep good time. Very good value for money, I can't fault it for build quality.

I really like watches in P.V.D, the next watch on my list will be PRS11 the one with the black dial, giving me 3 P.V.D watches in my collection. As for scratches, so far so good, but I don't ware it all the time and have a "beater" for work.

All the best

MIKE...


----------

